# Wolfram Kurschat am 17.März in St. Ingbert!!!



## snoopy-bike (10. März 2010)

*Hallo Leute,

am nächsten Mittwoch, dem 17. März ist Wolfram Kurschat (Team TOPEAK / ERGON) zu Gast in St. Ingbert und besucht dort das Team Rotwild.

Im Rahmen dieses Besuches steht Wolfram in der Zeit von 17.30 bis 18.00 bei TOTAL NORMAL (Kaiserstraße 231 -nähe Blau-) Rede und Antwort und gibt, falls gewünscht, auch gerne Autogramme.

Also, wer Wolfram so kurz vor den beginnenden Bundesliga- und Welt Cup-Rennen, noch sehen will, sollte unbedingt vorbeikommen!!*


----------



## Klinger (10. März 2010)

!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Toll!!!​


Du sollst nach zwei Weizenbier nicht mehr antworten.
 Hört sich irgendwie nach Kurschatten an.


----------



## Klinger (11. März 2010)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Du sollst nach zwei Weizenbier nicht mehr antworten.



Das wäre dann aber:       
Loll!!!!​geworden.

Okay, ich nehms zurück!!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber:
> Loll!!!!​geworden.
> 
> Okay, ich nehms zurück!!



Dann nehme ich meinen Kommentar auch zurück.
Naja, teilweise.


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. März 2010)

Leider hatte sich die Autogrammstunde mit Wolfram etwas verspätet, dies war jedoch weder von Ihm noch von irgendendjemand sonst so beabsichtigt, war leider das Resultat eines typischen "Montags" !

Eine knappe Stunde später war es dann soweit, als Wolfram dann endlich die begehrten Autogramme schreiben konnte.
Für die, die so lange gewartet haben hat es sich dennoch gelohnt, Wolfram hat gut gelaunt eifrig Poster unterschriebén und Fragen beantwortet.

Team Rotwild hat Wolfram an diesem Tag als sehr sympathischen und bodenständigen Profi kennengelernt, ganz anders, als es vielleicht in manchen "Fachzeitschriften" rüberkommt!

Mehr dazu ab vorraussichtlich Montag ( 22.03.2010 ) auf der Teamhomepage: www.team-rotwild.de mit vielen Bildern...

Vielleicht haben wir ja die Chance und Wolfram schaut Anfang Juni noch einmal in St. Ingbert vorbei!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. März 2010)

Wer ist eigentlich Wolfgang Kurschat ?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. März 2010)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Wolfgang Kurschat ?



Hat sich erledigt, ich habe im Internet nachgeschaut.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. März 2010)

und wer ist nun wolfgang kurschat? als biker kennt man ja in der regel nur den wolfram kurschat.


----------



## atlas (22. März 2010)




----------



## Klinger (23. März 2010)

Jetzt wäre ich jetzt aber auch gespannt.
Schade das der Termin Vergangenheit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. März 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> und wer ist nun wolfgang kurschat? als biker kennt man ja in der regel nur den wolfram kurschat.


Als Biker kennt man wahrscheinlich Wolfram Kurschat,
als Radfahrer muß man ihn nicht kennen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre ich jetzt aber auch gespannt.
> Schade das der Termin Vergangenheit ist.


 Du hast eventuell noch eine Chance,
er soll Anfang Juni in ST. Ingbert vorbeischauen.
Ich wußte nicht, daß du Idole brauchst, aber du kannst ja zu uns 
auf das Büro kommen, dann hast du die freie Auswahl.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2010)

Wie war es denn jetzt?
Gibt's Bilder?


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wie war es denn jetzt?
> Gibt's Bilder?



Hi Alex, ja es gibt Bilder.... demnächst auf der Team-Rotwild-Seite... hat sich etwas verzögert..., poste, wenns soweit ist.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (24. März 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ...hat sich etwas verzögert......


wat denn, hat de Webmaster en Platten? 

gruss._T.O.O.L_


----------



## snoopy-bike (25. März 2010)

Bilder und Bericht sind nun online!!!

Bericht in Rubrik >>NEWS<<
Bilder in der Galerie !!! 

Trotz des Pechtages sieht man einen gut gelaunten Wolfram...

Link siehe unten... www.team-rotwild.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. März 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> und wer ist nun wolfgang kurschat? als biker kennt man ja in der regel nur den wolfram kurschat.



http://www.team-rotwild.de/index.php/wolfram-kurschart-in-st-ingbert.html
Kennen die Biker auch den Wolfram-Kurschart, den mit rt am Ende ?


----------



## Klinger (25. März 2010)

Ah, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden!!!


----------



## Klinger (26. März 2010)

@miralsnydrer: ich befürchte das hat keiner karpriert, odrer???


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2010)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> http://www.team-rotwild.de/index.php/wolfram-kurschart-in-st-ingbert.html
> Kennen die Biker auch den Wolfram-Kurschart, den mit rt am Ende ?



Kuschat, Kurschat, Kurschart, what ever 
Coole Bilder 
Finde ich gut , dass der Champ da mitmacht


----------

